# A very modest system for movie viewing.



## ZombiEE (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello to all HTS members... I am a new member from Indonesia...this is my first thread (been lurking around reading), just want to share my dedicated HTR pics here...
pardon me for my language since English is not my first language here..
feel free to comment on the system though...any responses, comments and questions are welcomed, thank you.

the gears list are as follow:

- 92" Stewart Firehawk.
- Infocus SP8602 projector.
- Denon Avc-A1HD AVR.
- Denon dbp 2010 bluray Player (recently updated to oppo bdp-105)
- Velodyne Deq-15R subwoofer.
- Kef iq90 as main, iq60c as center channel, and q8ds as surround channel (5.1 system).
- Mains conditioner and power cables by Isotek
- Wiring by Chord cables.


sorry for the pics by the way, and thank you for visiting


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice setup and welcome to HTS.


----------



## ZombiEE (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you for visiting


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks very nice. I like the colors and everything. What is that on the walls? Peg holes?

Speakers and everything look good. I am sure everything looks great! Good work!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice setup!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Your room looks great, and you still have plenty of room for more movies. The main speakers look really sharp!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Your apparent command of the English language is fine. Thank you for caring. (I mean that _very_ sincerely.) Once again, however, I see a very nice room that someone obviously enjoys greatly being referred to as 'modest'. It's not over the top, but it's certainly nothing to sneeze at (sorry for the colloquialism) - you'd be hard-pressed to obtain a better screen for a thoroughly light controlled room. The whole system is simply awesome.

I, too, am curious about the walls. It's an interesting appearance, but I can't help wondering if the design is functional in some way.:scratch: That ductless air conditioner is a wonderful thing - for several reasons. Seeing all of the shelving in the back of the room reminds me how much I need to do something similar in the back of my room (somewhere). Most of my limited shelving is consumed by records, but the turntable is in a bedroom. All of the movies are in that bedroom, but we only ever watch them in the 'cave'. Crazy, isn't it? 

You have an office space in that room, too. That makes it a great space for an additional purpose. You utilized that space splendidly and it all looks cool. Thanks for sharing the photos.:T


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great looking room,choice of wall color goes well with flooring,the office space is a plus,and the silver gear give a different look,fantastic well thought ou space.


----------



## ZombiEE (Sep 29, 2013)

@all: thanks for the comments....appreciate it
@moparz10: honestly, the choice of the gears color is mere coincidence, but the wall color is intentional,, I chose a rather dark and doff finish to reduce reflections and glares..ehehe
@triplej & kevin: they're called gypsum board in Indonesia, (perhaps it's the same with plaster board in western country). The ones with holes are called acoustic board here.
frankly I rarely even watch movies in the room..^^
Yup, the screen is good, pictures are crisp and sharp
Ductless a/c are common appliances here, it serves as cooling device as well as dehumudifier due to high humidity. (Quite the opposite in US where climate control a/c is everywhere)
Yes, me too think the shelf is very useful
It's still modest though...


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ah, so there is something special about that wallboard - interesting in appearance _and_ beneficial acoustically (probably, in taming slap echo in the upper frequencies). A dark, flat color definitely helps you obtain the best image from your screen.

Ductless A/C isn't terribly common here, but it's gaining popularity and I'm very happy with the Mitsubishi Mr. Slim. It's quiet, efficient and effective.

You're very modest. That room is terrific!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

kevin360 said:


> You're very modest. That room is terrific!


Spot on - very well done mate! :T


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if you consider that "very modest" I really wonder what you consider "decently adequate"... 

You have a very nice setup good sir


----------

